# Wo gibts den neuen Schmuck?



## Xantamek (9. Dezember 2010)

Heyho Leute!
Ich hab mittlerweile den Juwe Skill von meinem Schurken auf 500 raufgeklotzt und gesehn das es jetzt auch neue Schmuckstücke gibt.
Der Lehrer kann es mir nicht beibringen und der Rezepte Händler auch nicht.
Hat wer von euch eine Ahnung wo ich die Rezepte herbekomme? Am besten halt für die "Figur - Dämonenpanther"

Hoffe mir kann geholfen werden 
Grüße Xantamek!


----------



## tocai (9. Dezember 2010)

Also ich kann dir leider nichts genaues sagen aber probier mal das Addon "Atlas loot" vllt wird es dir helfen. Dort kannste ja Item Rezepte etc suchen!
lg


----------



## Sapphirexd (9. Dezember 2010)

Hi die figuren bekommt man random also erst die quest und dann muss man noch paar materialien nehmen und kann sich die bauen hab schon 4x verschiedene figuren gedroppt bekommen


----------



## Xantamek (9. Dezember 2010)

Okay.
Und wo sind die bei dir gedroppt?
Instanzen, Länder?
Bitte ein paar Informationen 

Und Atlas Loot hab ich schon seit 3-4 Jahren drauf^^ da steht auch nur der Name und mehr nicht 

Aber vorab danke schonmal


----------



## Sapphirexd (9. Dezember 2010)

hm joa sind mir unteranderm in uldum und vashjir gedroppt random halt bei den mobs


----------



## Xantamek (9. Dezember 2010)

Alles klar!
Danke dir


----------



## v.Impressive (13. Dezember 2010)

Sapphirexd schrieb:


> hm joa sind mir unteranderm in uldum und vashjir gedroppt random halt bei den mobs


weißt du noch wie die hießen?


----------



## Amko (14. Dezember 2010)

D.h. man muss den Skill 500 erreichen und dann eine Quest vom Juwe-Lehrer holen und dann können die Rezepte droppen oder wie?

Gibt es nun eigentlich wieder so nette Gems für uns Juweliere? Oder sind es nun andere Boni?


----------



## Versace83 (14. Dezember 2010)

nice, es gibt wieder einen Panther? finde ich gut... war echt ein bisschen enttaeuscht dass es in wotlk keinen gab.

Edit: oh... hab grade gesehen dass der "neue" Panther keine Verstohlenheitserhoehung drauf hat... bleibe also weiter enttaeuscht


----------

